# Not Only Tailgates Get Stolen



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WAKE UP CALL!!! well today my son Jeff called to tell me his backpack and computer was stolen out of this truck. he's in college after doing his time in Iraq. this is were it get really hard. all his school books, notes, general school stuff. also all banking on the computer and the toughest thing for him. he documented his time in the 82nd Airborne, bootcamp, jump school and in Iraq. he used his computer at speaking engagements for schools. he started a chapter at college for fellow soldiers to help with problems they might be facing
again all on his computer. not to mention hundreds of pictures. ok here's how the @#$%^&&* got his stuff from the LOCKED truck. through the small sliding back window vent. it doesn't look like they even went through the window, maybe used a stick with a hook to lift it to the window. oh the windows on this truck are very dark tint you can't see in. guess it was just poke and hope. how do you stop this crap!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

swanny said:


> WAKE UP CALL!!! well today my son Jeff called to tell me his backpack and computer was stolen out of this truck. he's in college after doing his time in Iraq. this is were it get really hard. all his school books, notes, general school stuff. also all banking on the computer and the toughest thing for him. he documented his time in the 82nd Airborne, bootcamp, jump school and in Iraq. he used his computer at speaking engagements for schools. he started a chapter at college for fellow soldiers to help with problems they might be facing
> again all on his computer. not to mention hundreds of pictures. ok here's how the @#$%^&&* got his stuff from the LOCKED truck. through the small sliding back window vent. it doesn't look like they even went through the window, maybe used a stick with a hook to lift it to the window. oh the windows on this truck are very dark tint you can't see in. guess it was just poke and hope. how do you stop this crap!


Here's how to stop it, Public caneing for any minor offense, 3 lashes next time 10 lashes, second offense then the biblical max of 29 ( I think)
So much minor crime and petty mischief would just stop cold.
sorry to be so radical but this kind of stuff, where someone's valuable's are taken, just make me see red.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

swanny said:


> WAKE UP CALL!!! well today my son Jeff called to tell me his backpack and computer was stolen out of this truck. he's in college after doing his time in Iraq. this is were it get really hard. all his school books, notes, general school stuff. also all banking on the computer and the toughest thing for him. he documented his time in the 82nd Airborne, bootcamp, jump school and in Iraq. he used his computer at speaking engagements for schools. he started a chapter at college for fellow soldiers to help with problems they might be facing
> again all on his computer. not to mention hundreds of pictures. ok here's how the @#$%^&&* got his stuff from the LOCKED truck. through the small sliding back window vent. it doesn't look like they even went through the window, maybe used a stick with a hook to lift it to the window. oh the windows on this truck are very dark tint you can't see in. guess it was just poke and hope. how do you stop this crap!


That is just terrible







. Break and enter type theft is very insidious, as it speaks to vulnerability. And in relation to your son's activities, that type of violation, is seemingly "unAmerican". I don't think you can stop this type of activity







, moreover try to understand it. I certainly don't clasify myself as liberal type of individual, however more times than not, this type of theft is usually designed to support drug habits. And while it fosters a great sense of resentment and distrust, and although I do not know your son, it cannot break the sense of self and duty. In this fast paced, instant gratification, needs driven society, your son's base of service before self, is like a beacon to others. Who know's perhaps when the thief , sees first hand the sacrifice and comitment of others it just may give that person(s) pause for reflection.







I wish your son well in his endeavours.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Swanny. There's just no excuse, and understanding scumbags has never been my strong point.

Thanks for the wake-up call on the topic of backing-up data. You never know when it will be destroyed or stolen. But always when you least expect it. I'm moved to immediate action because I'm still too vulnerable.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Also, don't leave backpacks in sight. Everyone has some cool electronic stuff and the bad guys know this. They also know we like to carry our fun stuff in fun backpacks. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone heard of the game BEAT THE THEIF?


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

THIEF opps


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Sorry to hear that Swanny. There's just no excuse, and understanding scumbags has never been my strong point.
> 
> Thanks for the wake-up call on the topic of backing-up data. You never know when it will be destroyed or stolen. But always when you least expect it. I'm moved to immediate action because I'm still too vulnerable.
> 
> Jim


CJ

Right, should have clarified my position. I have been working in Federal Penitentaries for almost 20 years, and I agree there are some that just shouldn't see the light of day. I work not as a counsellor or a therapist but, as most would say prison guard. However, according to my American CO counterparts, of which some work in California, they indicate to me that approximately 30 percent of US prisoners incarcerated for robbery, burglary, and larceny indicated that they committed the crime for which they were incarcerated in order to get money for drugs. Approximately 2 to 5 percent of those incarcerated for violent violations made the same attribution. I would say that is a conservative estimate, and rather dated, maybe 4 years now. Take care


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I think this crime came down to easy or semi-easy access. somehow get the slide window open and in this case look in to see what to take. the windows can't be seen through. so if it looks like nobody can fit through your vent window remember, they might not need to with the right equipment .


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

GOT IT!!!!!!!!







think a snare inside the window would work. at lease they will still be there when you come back.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I've got this story beat --

Just worked a case last week where a Air Force OSI Agent in an undercover car parked it at a truck stop in between TWO Texas State Trooper Police cars --- and the two AF OSI agents went inside the Truck Stop to get some chow with the State Troopers...

They were in there for about an hour ...

When they came out someone had busted the drivers side window of the AF OSI Unmarked car - had ripped the laptop off the dashboard -- taken two briefcases - and two jackets --

Now that's someone with some giant cahonees ....

But here is the fun part --

allof our laptops have a tracking system built in -- so the minute the punks fire them up -- and hit the internet -- their IP address will go to DELL and then DELL will contact us and working with the ISP will be given an exact address of the machine-- and the entire power of the US GOVT is going to go through those idiots front door and they will pray to God because at the very least its a class C felony ....

and if they weren't the ones that stole it but just bought it -- who cares -- they are still in possession of the stolen laptops ....

anyway -- its always fun to watch them cry ... and we always have the marshalls arrest them on Friday afternoon becuase the federal magistrates don't work Sat and Sun and they get to be residents of the Bexar County lockup (a place I would not wish upon my worst enemy) for 3 nights with all the drunks and gangsters and just vile folks until they can be arraingned and bail set on Monday...

God i love my job....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...note to self...









Don't ever take Ghosty's laptop.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Now that's what I like to hear. Good stuff











Ghosty said:


> I've got this story beat --
> 
> Just worked a case last week where a Air Force OSI Agent in an undercover car parked it at a truck stop in between TWO Texas State Trooper Police cars --- and the two AF OSI agents went inside the Truck Stop to get some chow with the State Troopers...
> 
> ...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry for yuor son's loss. I hope he had a backup of his hard disk. As Jim said, this ought to be a wake up call for everyone to perform backups on a regular basis.
Besides being stolen, computer harddisks are the most failure prone components on a computer, especially laptops.

Obviously, the social problem here is that the people committing these crimes either don't understand its wrong, or don't care. They need help, it not their fault, its our failure as a society. We need to provide these individuals with everything they desire so they won't need to commit a crime. Give them a car, a laptop, money, drugs, whatever they want. Remove their reason for commiting the crime in the first place.
Or we could hang them by their genitals from telephone posts all over town as a deterrent to others.
Yeah, I vote for the latter.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How awful!

I hope the laptop will return, along with all the other stuff.

I don't know why, but I recently decided to do regular backups of my hard drive. Thinking more of a crash.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. Why can't some people spend as much time on productive things than they do on stealing?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I've got this story beat --
> 
> Just worked a case last week where a Air Force OSI Agent in an undercover car parked it at a truck stop in between TWO Texas State Trooper Police cars --- and the two AF OSI agents went inside the Truck Stop to get some chow with the State Troopers...
> 
> ...


I love stories like this. When I was stationed at Charleston AFB, SC my hunting/fishing partner was a OSI agent and I really miss all the great stories he would tell me. Criminals are such stupid people.


----------

